# SG 1792 Flake Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Sooo....1792 Flake. Not much talk on Puff about this Samuel Gawith offering, but I decided to give it a shot anyway. One never knows when a diamond might show in the rough, as it were. What the heck is it? According to the corporate site, it is a "dark-fired leaf hot pressed and cut into a 6" flake before adding a dressing of Tonquin flavour. A full strength, full flavoured tobacco." This apparently translates into a Kentucky/Virginia blend that looks like this:











Note that the photos in this review are shamelessly borrowed from elsewhere on the interwebs. Why? That Tonquin thing intrigued me, so I had a look. (caution: biology nerd alert) Turns out that the tonquin bean comes from a flowering tree that is native to Central and South America - Dipteryx Odorata to be exact. Dipteryx Odorata is also used in wood flooring nowdays - pretty nifty looking fellow:










The beans that grow on the tree - which is in the pea family - are used in things ranging from perfume and tobacco topping to medicine. Wikipedia lists it as being used in Dunhill Royal Yacht as well as 1792 Flake.










So how does it smoke? I rubbed it out to about a shag and left it to dry for a bit, then packed it into my cob, grabbed a soda and hit the patio for some quality time with Shady the mutt. After an aborted char the bowl set to work and off I went. It was initially a bit .... harsh isn't the right word - but definitely up front. This was the Kentucky saying howdy, and reminded me of a very mild Black Irish Rope. That prime rib/bacon/meat kind of note? Yah, I get that. The body of the smoke was creamy and it wholly lacked bite. As the bowl cooled from the initial light that abated some, and I get a faint vanilla/anise/floral note. When I say faint, I mean faint - particularly the rose. This worked very well with the dark-fired and makes for a stout but well-balanced smoke.

Halfway through the bowl I get a bit more of the Virginia sweetness, albeit still overlaid with the strong Kentucky. Nic hit is noticeable but not overwhelming. This is certainly not a light tobacco in that department, but it is not at all a butt-kicking rope level of nic. The smoke was well-behaved and complex and would pair quite well with a strong tea, which would likely bring out the floral note one gets from the topping. Gunpowder comes immediately to mind. This is yet another win for Samuel Gawith blends for me, although perhaps not an everyday smoke. Absolutely tasty stuff though - somebody on Puff should try it as it just might catch on!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice review! 

Hmm 1792....I seem to remember this being mentioned somewhere else but can't put my finger on it. Ordinary Commonsense would say I should do a search for it, but I might mess that up so badly it'd end up in probate.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice review, Brian.

Dipteryx *Odor*ata... That's no coincidence. :lol:

I agree, 1792 is yummy, but I went back into the garage after my morning smoke today and the room note isn't exactly what I would call "pleasant"...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Great review you make it sound almost appealing may have to give it another try soon


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I may have heard of this 1792 somewhere. 

Very nice review, and yes Josh the room note is not a good one. This is one of the blends I am not allowed to smoke indoors


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice review Brian & I can assure you there are plenty on Puff.com that enjoy it. If I recall correctly my last bulk purchase on here was 24 ounces of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Nice review, Brian.
> 
> Dipteryx *Odor*ata... That's no coincidence. :lol:
> 
> I agree, 1792 is yummy, but I went back into the garage after my morning smoke today and the room note isn't exactly what I would call "pleasant"...


Yeah gotta agree on the room note not one blend to smoke indoors.
Reminds me of a cigar lol!
Anyways nice review thanks!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Great review, I've been checking out a lot of SG stuff lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

great review, Brian! This a what I call a non-aromatic aromatic nic delivery system. I just do not understand why it is shipped so wet. Curious, I put two oz's into tupperware with a hygrometer and several hours later I was getting 77%

I like it, but I am sure there are as many haters as lovers of 1792.


----------



## Krizzose (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried a couple of bowls, and it just wasn't for me. It was a little too much everything for my taste; too much nicotine, too harsh, overwhelming flavor from the tonquin. I've got the rest in a jar and will try it again some time soon, and this time I'm going to cube cut it and let it dry.


----------



## DirtyChicken85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nicotine and red meat?! Where do I sign?!?!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Excellent review. I really enjoy this tobacco and it is in my regular rotation. Since I smoke outdoors or in my man cave the room note isn't an issue for me. Thanks for taking the time to review this. Very informative.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

bluesman.54 said:


> Excellent review. I really enjoy this tobacco and it is in my regular rotation. Since I smoke outdoors or in my man cave the room note isn't an issue for me. Thanks for taking the time to review this. Very informative.


Thanks - 1792 Flake fits into my rotation in the same place as Irish Oak, RY, ODF, and 5 O'Clock Shadow. They all have that Kentucky kick to them that fits a certain spot in my piping. Much like Latakia forward blends and Lakelands, I love them but don't smoke them exclusively. That said, if I had to limit myself to just a few blends, one of these would absolutely be in the mix.;


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> Sooo....1792 Flake. That Tonquin thing intrigued me, so I had a look. (caution: biology nerd alert) Turns out that the tonquin bean comes from a flowering tree that is native to Central and South America - Dipteryx Odorata to be exact. Dipteryx Odorata is also used in wood flooring nowdays - pretty nifty looking fellow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I first tried 1792 flake in 2008 and didn't smoke some of the pipes that I used again until recently and the ghost was huge and not particularly pleasant. I can't say if that's a product of the layoff but tie didn't diminish it (ghost).

Coumarin is also a derivative of the tonka bean that was used by C.E. McConnell in making their legendary tobaccos although they were far more sparing in it's use. Gawith uses tonquin with a heavy hand and adds it later in the process (if what I read is correc) than McConnell did with their blends.

Good review, I agree about the leaden room note and thanks.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this something Pipes & Cigars carries? Is it available in bulk? Sounds like it'd be right up my alley.Always looking for strong stuff. Tambolaka is one f my favorites. Virginia is lovely stuff, too.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

beercritic said:


> Is this something Pipes & Cigars carries? Is it available in bulk? Sounds like it'd be right up my alley.Always looking for strong stuff. Tambolaka is one f my favorites. Virginia is lovely stuff, too.


P&C has it in bulk, most places by the tin. If you like RY, you'll probably like this one. Ghosts like a Lakeland for sure.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

You can get a 250g box of it at smokingpipes.com for 30 bucks...
You can hardly go wrong.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Received a 12 pound box from P&C today. Amidst the bulk baccy, I grabbed the "Build a Combo" & 4 cobs with 4 pouches deal. And another pipe. Haunted Bookshop is still backordered. It must be good stuff.


----------

